# New raw squat record (450kg!)



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dear God!
992 pounds! And he buried it!


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

Russia is home to the genetically gifted mix that with steroids and you have a wr.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

LukeC said:


> Russia is home to the genetically gifted mix that with steroids and you have a wr.


Lol, I think there is more to it than that.

I am going to do squats myself in an hour and watching that really doesn't inspire me with confidence, lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

pssh, Went up easier than it went down.

He's unreal.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't imagine what the weight would even feel like sitting on your shoulders, let alone squatting it!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Beast!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

excuse my silliness...

whats the difference between "raw" and not raw?

he seemed pretty geared up - wraps, belt and suit...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

it was a singlet, not a suit.

If your competing in RAW PL its either belt and wrist wraps only or knee wraps too.

The singlet isnt supporting equipment. Its just there to allow the judges to see your levers better. Like olympic lifting.

Squat suits are a whole different ball game!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ironically his best Geared lift is only 20kg more lool, shows sometimes being a gear whore is a bit more difficult to master...


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Jesus.........


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

raw?

he had a suit and wraps on, great lifting but it wasnt raw


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Mad strength


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Malibu said:


> raw?
> 
> he had a suit and wraps on, great lifting but it wasnt raw


As its already been established, he had a singlet on not a suit, also it depends on the federation but many consider Knee wraps and belt as raw, im guessing this federation does so too.

Edit: I also have the same singlet as he is using so it is deff a singlet.


----------

